# TLR-1/2 light/laser with S&W rail key...



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

I know the current p99 weaver rail does not accept the tlr-1/2 light/laser..
but i saw a thread from a poster who was able to mount a tlr-1 on his 
walther p99 with the current open rail..he said he had to buy a special
S&W rail key(???) in order to mount one....there is also a picture which i will try to get a link..

http://www.waltherforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3928&page=3

what do u think?????


----------



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

Jason......
see reply #11 in your other post
http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=6207


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

thanks......

so it can the tlr1/2 can be fitted to p99 so long as u have the S&W key....
funny they don't mention anything about it fitting to the P99 but they
always state the sw99...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, it seems to always be that way. My M5 light was the same way. Whatever fits the Sw99, U are good as long as U don't have the old style P99 frame w/ the closed rail. :smt023


----------

